# Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen​*
Danke an Mitglied muddyliz, der mir den Link schickte!

*Angler fast an Seezunge erstickt - bekommt hier der Begriff "Zungenkuss" eine neue Bedeutung?*

Jeder kennt doch die Szenen, wenn Angel"profis" vor dem zurücksetzen ihre Fische küssen?????

GEFÄHRLICH!!!!!!!

Vor allem, wenn der Fisch nicht groß genug ist.

Laut SpiegelOnline:
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/bour...beinahe-an-lebendiger-seezunge-a-1172775.html

erstickte ein Angler in der englischen Grafschaft Dorset fast, als er eine kleine (14 cm) Seezunge küssen wollte..

Die Seezunge habe sich freigezappelt und in seinen Hals " "gefallen", laut  Rettungsdienst, und habe dort die Luftröhre blockiert.

Der Spiegel weiter:


> _Trotz Erste-Hilfe-Maßnahmen erlitt der Mann den Angaben zufolge einen Herzstillstand. Rettungskräfte konnten ihn aber wiederbeleben und den Fisch herausziehen. Der Angler habe keine bleibenden Schäden erlitten, hieß es._



Veranlasst mich zu folgenden Bemerkungen:
1.:
"Zungenkuss" bekommt angesichts der Seezunge ne neue Bedeutung (Merkzettel: an "Bravo" schreiben)....

2.:
Fisch nur gefahrfrei zu küssen, wenn groß genug.

3.:
Warum überhaupt Fische küssen?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## LOCHI (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

Da ist doch angeblich schon einmal so´n depp an einem Aal erstickt?!

blöde viecher aber auch #d


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

Hat es der Fisch überstanden? Und was saht P€TA dazu? Haben sich die Verbände geäußert? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

grins - was seit ihr pöhse ;-)))


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

Diese sehr häufig zu sehende Fisch-Küsserei ist eh ein aktuell recht inflationär nachgeäfftes Gehabe.


----------



## LOCHI (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

Ich denke diese Leute dürfen nix anderes feuchtes nach Fisch riechendes küssen.......

Ein Schelm wer ........ ach egal :m


----------



## Pirat63 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

Toller Artikel!!! Meine Meinung: Nur Fische über 90cm küssen und nicht auf Zunge:m. Ich hab 2016 meinen größten Fisch auch geküßt. Trandal, Norge. Köhler, 1.20 cm lang und10 Kilo schwer :vik:.Zum verschlucken definitiv zu groß. Nach 15 Minuten Drill war er es mir Wert! #6


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*



Pirat63 schrieb:


> Toller Artikel!!! Meine Meinung: Nur Fische über 90cm küssen und nicht auf Zunge:m. Ich hab 2016 meinen größten Fisch auch geküßt. Trandal, Norge. Köhler, 1.20 cm lang und10 Kilo schwer :vik:.Zum verschlucken definitiv zu groß. Nach 15 Minuten Drill war er es mir Wert! #6



Da hattest du aber Glück, dass der dch nicht aus Versehen verschluckt hat :q 1,20 cm Köhler  ist ne Ansage #6


----------



## Ørret (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

14cm|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes   da hätte er man besser den Hals nicht soweit aufgerissen....


----------



## Pirat63 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

Jau, das ist was!!!! War mit Frauchen oben. Sie hatte den Biss und ist fast über Bord gegangen. Ich hab ihn dann gedrillt. War ein tolles Erlebniss #6 .


----------



## Pirat63 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*



Ørret schrieb:


> 14cm|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes da hätte er man besser den Hals nicht soweit aufgerissen....



Vielleicht als Sushi gedacht! |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

wusst ich doch, dass euch das gefällt und eure Fantasie anregt ;-))


----------



## Pirat63 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

Richtig gelegen! Ich mags mir nicht vorstellen #q .


----------



## Jose (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

offensichtich war die schon abgehakt.

auch schade :m


----------



## Pirat63 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

Da hast du recht! Was sagt uns das : Erst küssen und dann abhaken!!! Geht das rausziehen leichter #6.


----------



## PAFischer (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

Pirat63:


"Riecht" verdächtig nach Boerdferkel 

Fällt mir nur ein: ( Achtung der kommt ganz ganz flach )

Was sagt ein Blinder am Fischmarkt? "Hallo Mädels"


----------



## Pirat63 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

Hallo PA Fischer! Der war gut :m. Boardferkel war aber nicht meine Absicht. Was Ihr immer denkt #c.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

Wenn sich denn mal eine Frau von mir küssen lassen wollte. Oder sollte ich nicht soviel Garlicdipp auflegen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

Wenn das keine Fakemeldung ist weiß ich auch nicht. Es gibt viele Arten zu sterben, aber so?

Möge der Mann in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wenn sich denn mal eine Frau von mir küssen lassen wollte. Oder sollte ich nicht soviel Garlicdipp auflegen?



Währ wohl besser für dich.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

P€TA hat sich nicht geäußert weil sie der ehe zwischen Mensch und tier wohlwollend gegenüber steht. Wenn schon gleiche Rechte für Tiere dann auch Ehe für wirklich alle!


----------



## NaabMäx (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

Aus sicht der Fische ist das "Sexuelle Belsästigung". 
Ist es ein Angelprofi, dann sogar eine am Arbeitsplatz.
Pfudeifel.#d


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

ich sage mal so... küssen ja, aber mit zunge, ich weiss nicht. :q


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

Ob Frau oder geangelte Seezunge, 
*beides hat nen Haken*#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

der könnt auch von mir sein  ;-)))


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

*Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen

*Natürlich politisch absolut unkorrekt.Wo bleiben da die anderen Geschlechter?Fragt mal in Berlin einen Gender Beauftragten, da fehlen ca. 12 weitere Angaben wer wen küssen soll.* 
*


----------



## NaabMäx (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

Fische küssen - einfach nur eckelhaft. 
So nahe muss man die Schleimhäute nicht bringen.

Und welche Auswirkungen das für die Fische haben kann, bei all euren Fratzen und beherbergten Viernen / Backterien.

Bääääää!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> erstickte ein Angler in der englischen Grafschaft Dorset fast, als er eine kleine (14 cm) Seezunge küssen wollte..
> 
> Die Seezunge habe sich freigezappelt und in seinen Hals " "gefallen", laut  Rettungsdienst, und habe dort die Luftröhre blockiert.


Da fehlte sein Beiß- und Tötungsreflex aber sowas von was! :m :q

Also roher (Klein-)Fisch ist schon mal wesentlich weniger eklig und kratzig als eine große Fliege, die man als Fahrradfahrer z.B. auch mal verschluckt - da heißt es zubeißen und nachschlucken und durch.

Und zum Posieren: Das Küssen der Fische empfinde ich als echt albern.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Fische küssen - einfach nur eckelhaft.
> So nahe muss man die Schleimhäute nicht bringen.
> 
> Und welche Auswirkungen das für die Fische haben kann, bei all euren Fratzen und beherbergten Viernen / Backterien.
> ...



|good: Besser hätte man es nicht sagen können.:vik:


----------



## Mollebulle (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*

.... also doch nur Fisch, 4-eckig und aus dem Tiefkühlfach ----- völlig ungefährlich .........
. 
. zum essen und knutschen ----


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum man besser Frauen küsst als geangelte Seezungen*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> aus dem Tiefkühlfach ----- völlig ungefährlich .........


von wegen - da kann die Zunge dran festfrieren  :g  

und dann nimmt das üble Maleur seinen Lauf |uhoh: (siehe Plattfischchen)


----------

